

Vuzit - Private Document Sharing - moses1400
http://www.centernetworks.com/vuzit-online-document-viewer

======
babooo404
isn't this just a dupe of scribd?

~~~
wallflower
Scribd requires Flash; somehow they implemented Vuzit's client in AJAX

